# Merge



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have some chicks, and I'm wondering what would be the best way to merge them in with my bigger chicks?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Gradually. Give them an area that they can get in and out of, but the big chickens cannot access. Then give them a week. That worked for me.


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the advice


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I used a metal dog crate and like EV said a week was good. Plus I have it now to keep anyone with injuries separate or if I ever have a broody hen.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep. I'd agree with the previous posts.
( You won't be _changing_ the present "Pecking-Order"....BUT it's a GOOD IDEA to allow the newbies a *location* WHERE they can avoid "difficulties" with elder chickens.)
Something that allows for smaller chickens to enter BUT not possible for larger chickens.
( Of course...this wouldn't work well IF you have full-grown Bantams or Seramas. )
I ONLY _*feed*_ standard-size chickens.....
....MY choice....I haven't ANY interest in _small_ chickens.
some folks do have that interest...O.K.
But, I think that after a week or so....of viewing through a fenced area....your "Full-Grown" chickens will "accept" the younger ones in a few days.....when they are _MIXED together.

_At least THAT has been MY experience.

???
-ReTIRED-


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you so much guys  great help


----------



## clayperry27 (Jun 21, 2013)

HELP....question on the same subject ...I have two 7 month olds girls that have been laying eggs on a regular time schedule. I just added 2 more from the same place I got the first 2 and they are all the same age.. how ever the first 2 seem to be picking on the new girls really bad so I added a roost up high for the 2 new-bees.. the 2 I had can not fly up as high, so the new girls seem to have a place to get-a-way.. I put in a water cup (auto feed) also on the high roost so they have water. I stand in the coop to give them all scratch in the mornings. That way I can run heard over them and let the new girls feed... Should this take about 2 weeks also, for them to calm down or should I start thinking about a nest box up high....????


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I always when intro a new group of birds quarantine for a couple of just to make sure of no health issue then when that's all good I will intro by putting the new hens in a large dog crate in the coop allowing the older girls to adjust to the newbies for a couple of weeks then I open the cage and let them work it out and so far I have never has any issues a little squabble here and there but nothing major.


----------



## clayperry27 (Jun 21, 2013)

I was figuring on no eggs for a while from the new girls but as it turns out, Our girls who where here have not stopped..and One of the new girls has given me an egg every day in the nest box and the other,... well yesterday Her 2nd day, she jumped up on the new roost at afternoon feeding and dropped an egg (hit the sand with a thud...but did not break...wow) then an hour later she dropped a 2nd egg which had hardly any shell on it ( and very soft what was there) ..I got worried and stayed with the girls for an hour or so and she was ok and all is well this morning. WOW??????


----------



## clayperry27 (Jun 21, 2013)

well I guess I do not have to worry anymore about eggs....lol


----------

